# 2005 A6 BODY KIT



## pharoahA6 (Mar 17, 2009)

anybody know where I can find an A6 bodykit, besides the Caractere kit on LLtek
thanks!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 2005 A6 BODY KIT (pharoahA6)*

good luck, there is not a lot out there for the A6 (c6 also refered to as 4f)
the caractre is about all I have ever seen...... well the OEM stuff (votex or S6 stuff)


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2005 A6 BODY KIT (pharoahA6)*

You can get an OEM chin spoiler that attaches to the stock bumper.
The part number is *4F0071609 9AX* rear valence is *4F0071611 9AX*
Another option is changing over to an S6 bumper, I'd give Rich @ OEMpl.us a call if you're interested in that route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Or you could build your own


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2005 A6 BODY KIT (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









A car that low wouldn't last ten minutes in Boston.


----------

